# ich on albino bristlenose



## newby (Sep 8, 2011)

I have two albino longfin bristlenoses. I got them three weeks ago. Put them in 36 gallon tank with the fish listed below. I suspected ich a week ago. I couldnt tell if the spots were raised or just their natural spots. Noticed today. Pulled both and put the in a bowl with api salt. I know these fish are fragile. I need a treatment plan. None of the other fish have ich that i can see. Thats why i did not pull them sooner. They are tryin to jump out of the bowl as i write this. 36 gallon is well planted around.7.2 ph. Soft water. I add prime and tablespoon on api salt with my weekly water changes. Help please.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Your gonna need to treat them with a copper-based medicine. Either in their own tank or treat the entire main tank. Issue here is your shrimp CAN NOT tolerate these medications, they will die very fast. So either you need to move the shrimp out or move the fish out. Personally I would move the shrimp. Shrimp can't get ich anyway so excluding them from the treatment is totally fine. Ich is a pretty easy disease to treat as long as you catch it early. Proper treatment though is going to take a least 2 weeks, since ich has a long life cycle and is only visible to the eye during part of it. If you cut off treatment early simply because you can not see it anymore, chances are you will have it again in a few weeks. Basically what you have is a headache more then anything as moving the shrimp out and treat the tank for two weeks is a PITA. You got a reason to get a 5-10 gallon quarantine tank now, just use it to hold the shrimps this time around;-). Some good meds I would recommend are aquarisol or coppersafe. Follow the given dosing instructions, but make sure to go 2 weeks regardless of what the bottle says.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> Your gonna need to treat them with a copper-based medicine. Either in their own tank or treat the entire main tank. Issue here is your shrimp CAN NOT tolerate these medications, they will die very fast. So either you need to move the shrimp out or move the fish out. Personally I would move the shrimp. Shrimp can't get ich anyway so excluding them from the treatment is totally fine. Ich is a pretty easy disease to treat as long as you catch it early. Proper treatment though is going to take a least 2 weeks, since ich has a long life cycle and is only visible to the eye during part of it. If you cut off treatment early simply because you can not see it anymore, chances are you will have it again in a few weeks. Basically what you have is a headache more then anything as moving the shrimp out and treat the tank for two weeks is a PITA. You got a reason to get a 5-10 gallon quarantine tank now, just use it to hold the shrimps this time around;-). Some good meds I would recommend are aquarisol or coppersafe. Follow the given dosing instructions, but make sure to go 2 weeks regardless of what the bottle says.


+1!


----------

